# Moving to Malaysia with an autistic child



## Aikaim (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello!

I am thinking about studying at the University of Nottingham Malaysia campus next year. I have a 9-year old child with autism. Does anybody have experience of moving with a kid with special needs? What is the overall situation with special education in Malaysia? THank you in advance for replies!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Aikaim said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am thinking about studying at the University of Nottingham Malaysia campus next year. I have a 9-year old child with autism. Does anybody have experience of moving with a kid with special needs? What is the overall situation with special education in Malaysia? THank you in advance for replies!


Hi Aikaim,

The Malaysia page is extremely quiet on the site. I was able using a Google search locate this info for you:

National Autism Society of Malaysia

And

Malaysia School For Special Needs Children


Hope that helps a bit and you'll be able to get further information.



Best Regards

Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## Aikaim (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Jet Lag!

Thank you very much for the links! It is helpful. I'll take a closer look at the information there.

Best regards,

Aikaim


----------



## Darveen96 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Aikaim,

Yes as provided by Jet Lag earlier, you can check out that page for further clarification. Nottingham Malaysian Campus is quite near to my place and you definitely a transport to travel around. I have some friends that has car to be hired for reasonable rates and they're really good in the service. <Snip> Nice to meet you. Good luck in coming to Malaysia!!

Darveen.


----------



## Tiffany940901 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello,

You can always engage a private tutor to accompany your kid by giving them the proper learning way which is important for their growth.

Please don't hesitate to call 0132985090 for more education advice. You can always drop us an email [email protected]

Edulogy education specialist is here to cater your education need, we tailor-made it for everyone who need special care!

We provide care-giver who have child psychology degree background, tutor specialist and also online tutoring service!

Please visit our facebook page ,don't forget to like and share our education page ,sharing is caring! 
http://m.me/edulogy.education.tutor

Thank you?


----------

